# 2003 Mercury 25hp tiller not going into reverse



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Last weekend when taking my motor out of the water a friend of mine suggested I put the motor in gear when trailering. I did and thought nothing about it. I went to put the motor in yesterday morning and now it will not go into reverse. I can not turn the handle past neutral. I have taken the cables off and the handle will move fine. When I reattach the cables it will not turn. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
BUCKEYE FISH


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

try to put in reverse and then move the prop with your hand and see if if catches and goes into gear,and when you took the cable off could you move the shifter on the motor,it my have bent or got stuck,give these two things a try,markfish


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

markfish,
Do you think putting it in gear to trailer would have caused it to bend? How do I put it into gear with the cables disconnected? 
Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

to save a friendship. puting it in gear would not hurt it, guys do this alot so the prop won,t spin going down the rode in nuatral.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

the dealer who sold me my 25HP Merc told me I should tow w/motor in reverse. I still do & have never had any trouble from that practice.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 25hp Merc, and had the same problem after a water pump change. There is a washer that sits on top of the shaft. If the washer is missing, or not put back on after the impellor change, it won't consistantly shift into reverse.


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help and pm's. I was able to fix it this morning. There was a shaft just under the shallow water lever that is connected to the shift shaft and it was off. Put it back on and it works great. Thanks again


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well im happey it worked out and you can move the shifter on the motor with the cable off there are two foward and reverse i was just trying to help some time these thing just get stuck,but it worked out fine for you and thats good markfish


----------

